

Systemd and the Schtick of Destiny - twilkinson
http://www.taos.com/2015/01/30/systemd-and-the-schtick-of-destiny/

======
KB1JWQ
Systemd is probably the most polarizing change I've seen come to Linux in
recent memory.

